# NYC sustainable contractor program



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Any of you NYC LMP's out there recently get an email from DOB about this program?
I looked at some of the courses its a little pricey but maybe the benfits of being a green contractor are worth it.
I think its only going to get harder to get as time goes on, and prob will become a requirement eventually.
Thoughts??


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been meaning to look into it just haven't had a chance. Do you know what it's about?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

I dont know what the benefits are but i know it designates you as a green contractor.
Its probably a good thing to have though.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm gonna ask around and look into it if I get any info I'll let you know and if you find any info please get back to me


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Ok i will look into also and let you know. Thanks


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know about your program, but I tried one 8 hour class from Green Plumbers of america or something and it was teh biggest scam ever. It cost 4,000$ to join, then 250 a month to be green plumber certified so I could bid on the LEEDS buildings, which to get a LLEDS certification the building had to meet so many standards it raised the cost of the construction so much no body wanted to do it. 

For the first 6 hours of the class I heard how im portant it was to be a green plumber, then the 7th hour came the cost to do so LEEDS cert. I asked her if its so important, why is it so hard, really in the end, it came down to money and how much could they make off you.

Just my run in with the group, just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I don't know about your program, but I tried one 8 hour class from Green Plumbers of america or something and it was teh biggest scam ever. It cost 4,000$ to join, then 250 a month to be green plumber certified so I could bid on the LEEDS buildings, which to get a LLEDS certification the building had to meet so many standards it raised the cost of the construction so much no body wanted to do it.
> 
> For the first 6 hours of the class I heard how im portant it was to be a green plumber, then the 7th hour came the cost to do so LEEDS cert. I asked her if its so important, why is it so hard, really in the end, it came down to money and how much could they make off you.
> 
> Just my run in with the group, just wanted to give you a heads up.


That's what it is. You pay a third party to say you are green and then the city will post your company's info on some obscure web listing that nobody cares about. 
I can't see this being mandatory, as long as we have approved plans we can plumb it regardless of its color designation. Besides if the city were serious about going green they would do a better job in regards to gray water/rain water reclamation/reuse systems. (or even allow electric solar panels on commercial buildings who create excess power to share or sell the energy back to the grid).
Its all about the Benjamins and whose giving them to the politicians!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's what it is. You pay a third party to say you are green and then the city will post your company's info on some obscure web listing that nobody cares about.
> I can't see this being mandatory, as long as we have approved plans we can plumb it regardless of its color designation. Besides if the city were serious about going green they would do a better job in regards to gray water/rain water reclamation/reuse systems. (or even allow electric solar panels on commercial buildings who create excess power to share or sell the energy back to the grid).
> Its all about the Benjamins and whose giving them to the politicians!


Good point. Its absurd that we still install combined sewers...
Even if there is no storm sewer in the street yet, at least combine outside the foundation.
That way if storm sewers ever come the connection is easy.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I don't think the city has any plans on building up the sewer infrastructure, that's why they require the builder to pay for detention tanks (when deemed necessary) to slow the release of rain water into a combined sewers.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I don't know about your program, but I tried one 8 hour class from Green Plumbers of america or something and it was teh biggest scam ever. It cost 4,000$ to join, then 250 a month to be green plumber certified so I could bid on the LEEDS buildings, which to get a LLEDS certification the building had to meet so many standards it raised the cost of the construction so much no body wanted to do it.
> 
> For the first 6 hours of the class I heard how im portant it was to be a green plumber, then the 7th hour came the cost to do so LEEDS cert. I asked her if its so important, why is it so hard, really in the end, it came down to money and how much could they make off you.
> 
> Just my run in with the group, just wanted to give you a heads up.


WOW , what a racket.
Find a couple hundred suckers and your talking about some real coin !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a lot of "Green" in "Being Green" :laughing:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Redwood said:


> There is a lot of "Green" in "Being Green" :laughing:


Yeah just not in our pockets...


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Kind of funny when I run a camera and see that the Sanitary line goes into a Storm Drain line. Sadder part is that alot of people care and they look at it as feeding the rats.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

Nobody cares about green. Unless there are dollar signs on them


----------

